# What snake is this?



## Dutchy88 (Mar 3, 2013)

So I bloke I work with ask if I wanted to buy his snake of him knowing that I have a couple. I only have lizards so not real familiar with snakes but I haven't seen them before no names no court marshalls just wondering if it legal


----------



## swan91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ive never seen that in Australia, and i have almost no clue about exotics, but if i was to have a guess id say it was a ratsnake of some sort


----------



## swan91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Or, a corn snake... i really have no idea


----------



## swan91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Corn snake hatchlings: Mr Earl Grey by ~Jovamabob on deviantART


----------



## caleb96 (Mar 3, 2013)

Its defiantly an exotic species i think a corn snake but could be a rat snake to they are illegal in Australia. 

Caleb.


----------



## someday (Mar 3, 2013)

Doesn't look familiar to me either, Im going with Corn snake because of the pattern on it.


----------



## swan91 (Mar 3, 2013)

well so far i dont look like a total idiot... my guesses seem to be similar to everyone elses


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 3, 2013)

So its illegal damn it I really like it does anyone know the requirements as far as heat and things go I figure if its illegal I might aswell try and give him the requirements to look after it well then been because I'm assuming he won't have much of an idea and know its not a trick to get requirements for myself I love my reptiles to much to risk having my license confiscated


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 3, 2013)

I would say its a Corn as well. Probably the most common snake kept here.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## swan91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oddly enough, i just had a Specalist Exotic Veterinarian lecture me on corn snake husbandry requirements.... not sure why she chose corn snakes, and not lecture on a single australian species, but hey..
Corn snakes require temps from 26-30 deg. They require something to burrow in, so some nice thick substrate is good. She didnt mention humidity, but i can assume it is low. Thats about all i picked up from the lecture as i was sitting there not listening because i was angry we were being lectured on chameleons and tortoises and not animals most of us are likely to actually treat when we graduate..


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok tar ill investigate some more try to see if it has the proper care as much as its not fair that the ones that are honest can't have cool exotics I accept people do have illegals so I might aswell make sure they give it proper care.


----------



## swan91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dutchy88 said:


> Ok tar ill investigate some more try to see if it has the proper care as much as its not fair that the ones that are honest can't have cool exotics I accept people do have illegals so I might aswell make sure they give it proper care.



Just be aware that at any point in the future that animal may be euthanised and the owner will have a hefty fine..


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 3, 2013)

AMS05 said:


> Just be aware that at any point in the future that animal may be euthanised and the owner will have a hefty fine..


Yeh well that's his problem


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 3, 2013)

Sad for the animal though, its not its fault that someone illegally owns it.
I too am going with Corn on this one.


----------



## thewestler (Mar 3, 2013)

That's definitely a corn...


----------



## Shotta (Mar 4, 2013)

looks like a juvenile gray ratsnake


----------



## swan91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Sad for the animal though, its not its fault that someone illegally owns it.
> I too am going with Corn on this one.


It is a shame, and if it was up to me id fine the owner and have the animal undergo rigorous testing at the owners expense to determine if it carries any disease, then if given the all clear and the owner still wants to keep it the animal should be desexed (again at the owners expense).


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, not sure how easy it would be to desex one though, lol.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 4, 2013)

It's really giving me the irits the amount of exotics we hear about in Australia. 

Due to irresponsible people and those looking for an ego trip and big noting themselves the poor animal always ends up the scapegoat.

Not sure what the penalties are but possibly not enough to deter those would-be offenders.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 4, 2013)

I've heard of breeders in NSW who breed and sell them illegally..it's a damn shame.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 4, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> I've heard of breeders in NSW who breed and sell them illegally..it's a damn shame.



Name and shame the cowboys.


----------



## swan91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Yeah, not sure how easy it would be to desex one though, lol.


Actually it is quite simple, would be similar to desexing birds, just not many vets are keen to work on snakes.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 4, 2013)

reptalica said:


> Name and shame the cowboys.



Can't say I know names, I've had friends who know I'm interested in snakes ask if they should buy a corn snake due to hearing about breeders who sell them. Sucks to tell them that they are illegal.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 4, 2013)

90% of the population know nothing about reptile keeping regulations/laws (i just made that up but seems about right) and it's not something the decc makes available easy takes like 10 clicks on there site to get to that info and what normal people randomly go browsing on the decc...

Most people start of with illegal reptiles and only through research into those animals do they find out about laws/licensing...shame too they should really do something to make this public knowledge considering when i went to high school 1/10 people had illegal native reptiles at the least...

most people would not even know they were doing something wrong...lets get the tar feathers and pitchforks though and show our reptile keeping spirit of keyboard warrioring!


JMO but i would rather be a corn in Aus than a jag...probably would live longer too...


----------



## Polainas9 (Mar 8, 2013)

It's a Corn Snake Ghost Motley. :twisted:


----------



## ZackBeaven (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd say anery corn snake myself


----------



## -Peter (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like a gray rat snake.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 9, 2013)

If the guy selling it really is a mate, then surely he would have an idea of what species it is. I mean even if he had forgotten you would think you could jig his memory by dropping a few names. Somehow though I cant imagine someone forgetting the name of a snake they have purchased.


----------



## buffcoat (Mar 16, 2013)

Ghost Cornsnake. Anery would be a bit more brown. 
About their husbandry, well its nothing special at all. They will burrow, aspen shavings is good. Their heat requirements are next to nothing, but a good average would be 74-87F. A water bowl and a few hides. Humidity is whatever it is in your house or outside. Mine has never been above 50% even in shed. Utter garbage disposals. They are never full. 

Perfect size and attitude if you are just starting out. It's too bad you can't keep them there, although I understand why after asking once, lol.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 16, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> I would say its a Corn as well. Probably the most common snake kept here.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


same here...


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 16, 2013)

In all honesty, parks would be better off issuing seperate licences for corns and boas because they are bred in huge numbers in oz and are here to stay whether people like it or not and they are generally sold cheaper than natives so newbie keepers will choose them over a native if they have access to one. 

At least that way they can keep track of them, make a bit extra in fees for the extra keeping permit and when people get sick of them they will advertise and sell or give them away rather than just letting them go in the wild so they dont risk getting caught advertising them. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Darwin-boy (Mar 16, 2013)

If it was bout into Australia before the law passed then its not illegal to own I know a bloke who owns a 16 or 17 year old boa constricter and is legally aloud to keep in a highly secure facility


----------

